# معنى عبارة شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2012)

*ما معنى عبارة " شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية 
لمثلث الرحمات البابا شنودة الثالث

ما معنى عبارة " شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية " ( 2بط 1 :4-9  ، عبارة "  شركة الروح القدس " ( 2كو 13 : 14 )0هل نحن نشترك مع الله فى  طبيعته الإلهية ؟ و هل حينما حل الروح القدس على التلاميذ فى يوم الخمسين ، اتحدت طبيعتهم البشرية بالطبيعة الإلهية ؟ 







الذى يشترك أو يتحد مع الله فى طبيعته ، يصير إلهاً ! 
  و هذا أمر بعيد عن الإيمان السليم 0 و لا ينادى به إلا المتأثرون بفكرة تأليه الإنسان( كطبيعة و ليس كمجرد لقب ) 0 و هى جزء من بدعة " وحدة الوجود " يرتئى فيها الإنسان فوق ما ينبغى ( رو 12 : 3 ) أما التفسير الصحيح لعبارة شركاء الطبيعة الإلهة " فهو أننا : 
نكون شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية فى العمل ن وليس فى الجوهر0
أى لا نكون شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية ، فى صفات الله الخاصة به وحده كالأزلية و عدم المحدودية 0 إنما هى شركة فى العمل ، من أجل بناء الملكوت ، سواء بالنسبة إلى خلاص أنفسنا نحن ، أو بالنسبة إلى ربح نفوس الآخرين 0 
وبهذا المعنى نفهم أيضاً " شركة الروح القدس " 0 ( 2كو 13 : 14 ) 0 
إننا لا يمكن أن ننجح فى عمل ، بدون أن يشترك الله معنا فيه ، لأنه " إن لم يبنى الرب البيت ، فباطلاً تعب البناءون " ( مز 127 : 1 )0 و نحن نقول فى أوشية المسافرين " إشتراك فى العمل مع عبيدك " 0
فإن اشتراك روح الله معنا فى العمل ، حينئذ نأخذ منه قوة و نعمة ، وتنجح أعمالنا ، و تكون موافقة لمشيئة الله 0 و نكون بذلك قد دخلنا فى " شركة الروح القدس " 00 فى العمل 
أما عن يوم الخمسين ، فالذى حدث فيه هو أن مواهب الروح القدس انسكبت على التلاميذ 
و تحقق ما قيل بيوئيل النبى " لإنى أسكب من روحى على كل بشر ، فيتنبأ بنوكم و بناتكم ، و يرى شبابكم رؤى ، ويحلم شيوخكم أحلاماً " ( أع 2 : 17 ، يوئيل 2 : 28 ) 0 وأيضاً أخذ التلاميذ قوة حسب وعد الرب لهم " ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم 0 و حينئذ تكونون لى شهوداً " ( أع 1 : 8 ) 0 و من المواهب التى أعطاها الرب لهم ، التكلم بألسنة ( أع 2 :6 ) 0 و موهبة التكلم بالسنة ساعدت على نشر الإيمان 0  
أما اتحاد الطبيعة الإلهية بالطبيعة البشرية ، فلم يحدث إلا فى تجسد السيد المسيح وحده 0
فهل يعقل إنسان أن الجميع صاروا كالمسيح تماماً فى يوم العنصرة ؟! و حينئذ يقف أمامنا سؤال : بماذا يتميز المسيح عن غيره ؟! 
إن مهاجمة لاهوت المسيح تأتى بطريقتين :   
أ-أما خفض المسيح إلى مستوى البشر العاديين ، كما نادت الأريوسية 0
ب-و إما رفع البشر إلى مستوى المسيح ، مثلما ينادى أصحاب فلسفة تأليه الإنسان ، وبالقول إن طبيعة البشر أتحدت بطبيعة الله 
والإنسان إذا اتحد بالطبيعة الإلهية ، يصير إلها ، و يصير معصوماً 0  
لا يخطئ 0 و لا نستطيع أن نقول عنه إنه مجرد إنسان 0 إن عمل روح الله فى الإنسان شئ ، و اتحاد طبيعة الله بطبيعة الإنسان شئ آخر و نحن لا نتحد مع الله فى طبيعته 0 ليتنا نتواضع و نسلك كمجرد بشر ، كما قال أبونا إبراهيم إنه تراب ورماد ( تك 18 : 7 ) 0 و كما وصل إلى هذا أيوب الصديق ( أى 42 : 6 ) 
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 أغسطس 2012)

>>> +نحن نؤمن بإن الاتحاد بالطبيعة الالهية والشراكة مع الطبيعة الالهية هو إتحاد فعلى وحقيقي وفاعل ومثمر أيضاً. لكنه ليس* تحولا جــــوهــريـــا عـــنــــصرياً مــطـــلــقـاً مجرداً*.
+  خلق الله الانسان على صورته -* ذكراً وأنثي  خلقهم* . -على صورة الله خلقهم...:وباركهم الله))تكوين 1الايه27-
إذ قيل قبلها ::فقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا وكشبههنا:*فيتسلطون* ))تكوين1:الايه26.
إذن المقصود  أن الانسان(ذكراً وأنثي) فى حالته التى خلقه الله عليها قبل السقوط  شبيه للصورة الالهية فى البر وقداسة الحق . فى حرية الارادة وحرية الضمير وفى حرية الفكر| فى الفضيلة والصلاح ’,والعفاف والطهارة  والادراك  والوعى والتفكير والسيادة والعاطفة..
.فالانسان -فى فقه كتابنا المقدس - كائن حر  -مُميز- ناطق مُفكر-مبدع -* مـــــســـئـــؤل *ولا مسئؤلية بدون وعى وحرية..
>إذ  سقط الانسان فسدت طبيعته وتسرب اليها  الفساد والتلف وسري الفساد والموت فى كل ال("Mankind")  الجنس البشرى ككل .
+إذ إلتحم الله بطبيعتنا البشرية الكاملة خلال  ال (" الرب يسوع المسيح مخلصنا الصالح")-  إتحاداً حقيقيًا كاملًا مطلقًا عنصريًا جوهرياً- بغير إفتراق ولا إختلاط ولا تغيير .اصلح  طبيعتنا وغلب فسادها وإبتلع الموت الذى ملك علينا  بالحياة التى هى * فيه* " *لانه فيه كانت الحياة*".. وصار لا  شئ من الدينونة الآن-بعد التجسد- على الذين _*هم فى المسيح يسوع*_ _*السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح *_-الرسالة الى كنيسة رومية الاصحاح8الايه1..
فكلمة السر هنا  هو* فيه* إذ فيه كانت الحياه .. وهو النور الذى يبتلع ظلمتنا ويبدد ظلامنا بنوره المطلق الابدى الذى لايُقهر..
+س: كيف نصل الى ان نكون* فيه*
*ج:* بإمتلائنا بالروح القدس بشركتنا مع الروح القدس  فى العمل  وفى المشيئة وفى التفكير وفي التبصر ..
+معلمنا بولس الرسول يقول (( فكونوا متمثلين بالله  كأولاد أحباء)) فان روح الله القدوس الذى يحل علينا فعليًا وعنصرياً فى الايمان وفى ممارسة أسرار  كنيستنا (2كورونثوس1:ايه21) 
هو  يعمل فينا سرائرياً   عملا عظيما اذ يعطينا  *التبنى فى فعلية وفاعلية * فيعيدنا  إلى  الصورة التى كان عليها  أبوينا الاوليين فى الفردوس المفقود فيعطيينا  السلطة تك 1الايه26 والبر فى قداسة الحق 
و*الحكمة:أشعياء11ايه2(روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم.روح المشورة والقوة روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب)
* والحرية (2كورونثوس3ايه17).فبالحقيقة نصير احرارا وننال تفعيل تحرير الابن الفادى المصلوب عنا القائم  لنا (يو8ايات32و36).
+إن إتحادنا بهذا الروح  - من خلال الايمان والمعمودية والاسرار الالهية الكنائسية :: يغسلنا  وينقينا ويطهرنا ويقدسنا ويبررنا  *1كو6ايه11-* ويجعل أعضائنا هى أعضاء المسيح(1كو6ايه15) ويجعلنا اوانى او هياكل  لروح الله *1كورنثوس6الايه 17و19و20* يحل فيها فعلياً وحقيقياً ويتحد بها  1كو6ايه17 لكنه *لا* يقوم *بتحويلها عنصريا ولا جوهريا ولا إقنوميا إلي آلهه*   رغم كونه يجعلها* خليقة جديدة *أى  بشرية قديسة متحدة به .
+نلاحظ ان الايه 18 فى 1كورنثوس6 تتفق  مع تكملة الايه  التى نحن بصدد الحوار حولها2بط1:الايه4  -
إهربوا من الزنى 1كو6:الايه18=هاربين من الفساد الذى فى العالم (الذى)بالشهوه.ولهذا عينه وأنتم _*باذلون كل إجتهاد..*_.قدموا فى إيمانكم فضيلة وفى الفضيلة معرفة وفى المعرفة تعففاً) إلى آخر الايه الكريمة* 2بط1:الايات4-9.*
إذن هناك إتفاق بين الشاهدين الرسولين -بالروح القدس على ضرورة الهرب الشديد الاصرار من الفساد ومن الشهوات ومن الغرائز والزنى بكل أشكاله وألوانه وأحكامه.  *وضرورة الجهاد  والاجتهاد البشرى بقدر الامكان* للتبحر وللتعمق  فى شركة   بين المؤمن والروح القدس :
:" المؤمن "(*بقوله : قدموا *)-أى بكل ما لديه من فكر وحرية وإراده وتصميم وعاطفة وعمل - فى اتجاه ::- قداسة -فضيلة- تعفف صبر-معرفة -تقوى - مودة اخوية - محبة .
فهى إذن شراكه فى العمل  بتقديم الاراده والاستطاعة والفكر والحرية وهى عطايا الله للانسان الاول -تقديمها للروح القدس- ليقدم لنا هو  عطايا الله  من خلال المسيح بالروح القدس لتجديد الانسان ولرفعه ليصير شريك الطبيعة الالهية هاربا من الفساد الذى فى العالم .ليصير* خليقة جديده فى المسيح يسوع ..*


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل جداااا​


----------



## Basilius (4 أغسطس 2012)

لا اله الا المسيح ! 
انتوا بتحطوا الموضوع ده ليه ؟ 
ولما نقول رأينا تزعلوا !


----------



## aymonded (4 أغسطس 2012)

أخي الحبيب سمعان في  بعض اللبس في الكلمات للتوضح فقط، أنه لم يُراعى فيها الدقة بالرغم من أنها للبابا شنودة نفسه، لأن الروح القدس في يوم  الخمسين سكن فينا بشخصه (بذاته وأقنومه - ولكن مش بالمعنى الإنساني الذي يتبادر للذهن من جهة أنه صار محدود في الإنسان أو ازاي يسكن ويقيم في كل واحد وي نفس الوقت لأن للأسف الناس بتنسى أو مش بتاخد بالها أنه إله مش إنسان يحده مكان فهو ساكن في كل واحد ومع ذلك هو مالئ الكل وكل مكان)، وفي المعمودية أخذنا إنساناً جديداً في المسيح  يسوع، والروح القدس لا يحل فينا بمواهبه بل المواهب عطايا منه، لأنه يسكن  فينا بشخصه وأقنومه الإلهي لأننا صرنا هيكلاً لله والروح القدس يسكن فينا،  والكتاب المقدس واضح جداً في هذا الموضوع والقديس كيرلس الكبير سبق وشرحه،  ولم يقل أحد في الدنيا كلها أننا سنصير الله أو نتحوَّل إليه، لأننا اتحدنا  بالله على المستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش فعلاً بدون اختلاط ولا امتزاج  ولا تغيير، وهذا ما حدث في اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت، فلن نتحول إلى الله أو  نصير مثله في الأزلية أو نخلق أو نعمل أياً من أفعال الله التي تخصه،  ولكننا اتحدنا به ونلنا طبيعة جديدة في المسيح يسوع لأن الكتاب نفسه يقول: [ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف نتغير لتلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما  من الرب الروح] ولم يتحدث أحد قط أننا نُصبح الله بشخصه أو تكلم عن وحدة  الوجود أو الذوبان في الله أو مثل هذا القبيل كالفلاسفة، لأن معنا أننا نتحد بالله  حسب الشرح الآبائي الأصيل وكل من تكلم فيه، هو أن نليس المسيح الرب، ننال قوة  القداسة، حرية مجد اولاد الله، غلبة الشهوات، نوال الخلود، رؤية الله  والشركة معه بالروح القدس الذي يسكن فينا، وان قلنا أن يوم الخمسين هو مجرد  نعمة ما أو مواهب فنحن بذلك ننكر سكنى الروح القدس وصرنا مثل العهد القديم  فقط لا غير، والاعتماد على آية واحدة لإظهار القصد من الكلام في اتجاه  معين هو خطير ويناقد باقي الكتاب المقدس الذي هو وحدة واحدة لا تنحل...
 +++ والخلط في الكلام أتى من عدم الفهم الدقيق بين الفرق ما بين الحلول الجوهري والاتحاد الجوهري +++​" *الحلول الجوهري* *" معناه أن الروح القدس يحل فينا بجوهره الإلهي الخاص*،   أي بشخصه هو وليس بآخر أو كمجرد قوة حلت فينا، أو مجرد نعمة أو تشريف أو  مجرد مواهب،   وهذا المعنى نجده في كتابات القديس كيرلس الكبير عامود الدين  وهو يؤيده   حسب نص الآية القائلة : "أما تعلمون إنكم هيكل الله *و روح الله يسكن فيكم*" (1كورنثوس  3:  16)، ولا حظ أنه لم يقل يحل مجرد حلول، ولم يتكلم عن مواهب ولا عمل، بل *يسكن*...

أما عبارة "*الاتحاد الجوهري*" فهي عن جد خطيرة، لأنها تفتح المجال بأننا نتحول إلى جوهر الله أو  نصير   من ذات جوهره، وقد حرص القديس كيرلس الكبير في عدم استخدام عبارة "*الاتحاد الجوهري*" وما يُماثلها فيما يخص علاقتنا نحن بالله *وحصر استخدامها فقط بصلة الابن بالآب* أو الاتحاد الأقنومي في شخص الكلمة وقد استخدمها كالتالي :
*1* – *اتحاد الابن بالآب* : فهو يدعوه "اتحاداً *جوهرياً وطبيعياً*" (أنظر P.G. 74, 561 D; P.G. 75, 1012 A)
*2* – *اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت في شخص المسيح*: فقد كان شُغله الشاغل ضد نسطور أن يُفرق تماماً بين *الاتحاد الأقنومي* الذي تم في المسيح له المجد، وبين *الاتحاد بالمشاركة* الذي تم فينا.

*فهو يدعو الاتحاد الأقنومي الذي تم في المسيح يسوعرب المجد والحياة:** " *اتحاداً بحسب الجوهر* " ένωσις κατ΄ ούσίαν
* " *اتحاداً* *بحسب* *الطبيعة* " ένωσις κατά φύσιν 
* " *اتحاداً* *بحسب* *الأقنوم* " ένωσις καθ΄ ύπόστασιν 
* " *اتحاداً* *طبيعياً* "  ένωσις φυσική​*بينما يدعو الاتحاد بين النفس والروح القدس :** " *علاقة* " σχέσις
* " *شركة* " συνάφεια
* " *اتحاداً* *نسبياً* " ένωσις σχετική
* " *مشاركة* *نسبية* " μέθεξις σχετική
* " *ارتباط* *نسبي* " κόλλησις σχετική​فلا نستخدم بأي حال من الأحوال عبارة "*الاتحاد الجوهري*" فيما يخص علاقتنا نحن بالله..
+ ويقول القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي: [ *لم يعد الروح الآن يحل بقوته فقط كما كان في القديم بل جوهرياً – كما يُقال – هو يُعايشنا ويسكن معنا* ] (عظة 41 عن عيد الخمسين فقرة 11)

+ ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: *[   قد كان في الأنبياء القديسين استنارة شديدة وغنية من الروح تُعلمهم كشف   المستقبل ومعرفة الخفيات. أما الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح فلا تسكن فيهم فقط   استنارة سخية من الروح، بل نؤكد بثقة أن الروح نفسه هو الذي يحل ويسكن فيهم* ] ( MAHE, op. cit p.g. 73, 757 AB )*إذن    الروح القدس لا يحل فينا طبيعياً أي حسب الطبيعة، ولا يتحد بنا اتحاد    أقنومي، بل يسكن فينا ويحل بشخصه أي بذاته، بنفسه ليُدخلنا إلى داخل الله   ويعطينا يمين  الشركة وقوتها، وهي هبة وعطية بسبب تجسد الكلمة...*​*فلنا   أن نفرح ونبتهج جداً لأننا آنية الله الخاصة وهياكل لحلول الله ولنا شركة   معه بالحب بسبب سكنى الروح القدس فينا بالحقيقة  وهذا هو إيماننا... ولنا  أن نحفظ هيكلنا من كل دنس  ونخصصه لله الحي بكل  حريتنا وإرادتنا ولا نحزن  روح الله الذي به نلنا  نصيباً وميراثاً مع جميع  القديسين وصار لنا دالة  البنين عند الله حتى أننا  نصرخ بالحب وبروح  الله، روح الحب والبنوة،  قائلين: " أبانا الذي في السماوات "...*
*ونختتم بكلمات القديس كيرلس الكبير:** [** إن كان الروح يستطيع أن يؤلّه وأن يهب المخلوقات رتبة أسمى من الخليقة **فهو أسمى من حيث الطبيعة والكرامة، فإذا كان يستطيع أن يؤلّه النفس،** فكيف يمكن أن يكون مخلوقاً وليس إلهاً، طالما أنه يؤلّه؟*

*إن كنا نؤمن بأن الله قد أتى إلينا، بواسطة** سكنى **الروح القدس** داخلنا**، فكيف يُمكن أن يكون ( الروح القدس ) مخلوقاً؟ لأنه غير الممكن أن **يُقيم **الله **داخلنا** بواسطة مخلوق، إذ أن الله يسمو على الكون ( المخلوق ). لأنه كما أنه **بسكنى** الله **داخلنا، نُصبح شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية، وليس شركاء الطبيعة المخلوقة، **هكذا فإذا سكن داخلنا مخلوق، فلن نكون بعد شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية، بل** شركاء الطبيعة المخلوقة. إذاً فالروح هو إله، طالما أن الله** يسكن** فينا بالحقيقة من خلاله**. **]* (( تمت الترجمة عن النص اليوناني المنشور في مجموعة آباء الكنيسة الذين كتبوا باليونانية ( eiie ) الصادرة في تسالونيكي 1973 المجلد رقم 9 والذي يحمل عنوان " عن الثالوث القدوس المساوي ، وتأنس الابن الوحيد " صفحة 431 - 469 ، وقد قام بالترجمة إلى العربية الدكتور سعيد حكيم وراجعها الدكتور نصحي عبد الشهيد وصدرت في مايو 2007 ؛ والناشر مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس - المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية ( نصوص آبائية 114) ))


----------



## aymonded (4 أغسطس 2012)

والسؤال الذي يُطرح بالنسبة لكلامك الذي بمعنى أن الروح القدس إذن لا يسكن فينا بأقنومه أي  بشخصه ويحل فينا بمواهبه، أو يعطينا مواهبه لنكون مجرد شكراء في العمل، كما يستند على هذه الاية البعض ليثبتوا أن حلول الروح القدس هنا حلول لوظيفة أو مجرد عمل قائلين أن الرسول قال: [ ونحن عاملون مع الله ]، وهذا عادة يأتي من معتقد البعض أن لا يوجد أحد يستحمل أقنوم الروح القدس أن يسكن  فيه بشخصه...
والسؤال المطروح الآن هو: فكيف احتمل الناسوت حلول اللاهوت فيه !!! 
ففي التجسد اتحد  اللاهوت بالناسوت بطريقة ما، وأوطيخا قال أن الناسوت لا يحتمل اللاهوت لذلك  اللاهوت ابتلع الناسوت، أو أن الناسوت ذاب في اللاهوت، طبعاً لأن العقل لا  يستوعب سرّ اتحاد لاهوت بناسوت، فهذه غريبة عن الفكر البشري ومثلها تماماً  كيف يحل الروح القدس بشخصه في كل واحد فينا ومع ذلك هو غير منقسم أو موجود  في واحد والآخر لا يوجد فيه، وكيف يوجد بشخصه في كل واحد في نفس ذات الوقت وهو لا ينقسم !!! وكيف يحتمل إنسان سكنى الروح القدس !!!  مع أن الهدف من مجيء الرب أن يسكن فينا ونكون هياكله الخاصه، لأنه لا يسكن في هياكل مصنوعه بيد بشر والدليل أنها ستفنى مع العالم وهناك من يُهدم منها، وحتى هيكل العهد القديم هُدم ولم يبقى منه شيئاً، لأن الله لا يُريد هيكل آخر يسكن فيه غير الإنسان الذي خلقه ليكون هيكله الخاص، حتى أنه أعطاه صورته ليكون مؤهلاً لتلك العطية العُظمى ...

وأن كانت العذراء القديسة مريم لا تحتمل حلول الروح القدس بأقنومه فكيف  احتمل جسدها سكنى المسيح الرب كلاهوت اتحد بالناسوت فيها، أم أنه حلَّ  بلاهوته بعد الولاده لأن إناءها الجسدي لا يحتمل اللاهوت !!! 
والكنيسة عموماً رفضت هذا الاعتقاد بالتمام، وهناك شرح مطول للقديس كيرلس  الكبير يتحدث عن سكنى الروح القدس بأقنومه أي بشخصه في الإنسان بسبب تجسد  الكلمة وصعوده وإرسال الروح القدس ليسكن ويدوم فينا بشخصه، لأنه موجود في  كل واحد ويسكن فيه مع أنه لا يتجزأ أو ينقسم، ولكنه يسكن بسرّ لا ينطق به ومجيد ولا يُقاس بقياستنا البشرية على الإطلاق ولا بعقلنا الفلسفي الإنساني، لأنه هو الله، فأن كان هذا صحيح أنه لا يحل فينا بشخصه إنما بمجرد موهبة  وعطية فمن هو الذي يسكن فينا حسب قول الرسول: [ أما تعلمون إنكم هيكل الله  وروح الله *يسكن فيكم* ] (1كورنثوس 3: 16)، [ أم لستم تعلمون أن *جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم *الذي لكم من الله وأنكم لستم لأنفسكم ] (1كورنثوس 6: 19)...
وما معنى تسبحة الكنيسة أنه *أخذ الذي لنا وأعطانا الذي له، اي أخذ جسدنا وأعطانا روحه القدوس* !!! 


  + قال هذا عن الروح الذي كان المؤمنون به مزمعين أن يقبلوه لأن الروح  القدس لم يكن قد أُعطي بعد لأن يسوع لم يكن قد مُجد بعد (يوحنا 7: 39)
 + وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يُعلمكم كل شيء ويُذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم (يوحنا 14: 26)
 + حينئذ وضعا الأيادي عليهم فقبلوا الروح القدس (أعمال 8: 17)
 + نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم آمين (2كورنثوس 13: 14)
 + لا بأعمال في برّ عملناها نحن بل بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس (تيطس 3: 5)
 + لأن الذين استنيروا مرة و ذاقوا الموهبة السماوية وصاروا شركاء الروح القدس (عبرانيين 6: 4)
 
 *حوار بين القديس كيرلس الكبير وبين أحد الذين ينكرون لاهوت الروح القدس*​ *ويقولون أن الروح القدس حال في النفس كمجرد فعل أو قوة أو نعمة خارجية*​ *
*سنرمز لكلام القديس كيرلس الكبير بحرف ( *ك*)
ولمنكر لاهوت الروح القدس بحرف( *ن*)



*(**ك**) [ ألا نقول إن الإنسان على الأرض قد خُلق على صورة الله ؟ ]*
 (ن) بالتأكيد


*(**ك**) [ فالذي ينقل إلينا صورة الله ويطبعها فينا على غرار ختم، هذا الجمال الفائق على الأرض، أليس هو الروح ؟ ]*
 (ن) نعم ولكن ليس كإله. بل كواسطة فقط لنعمة الله.


*(**ك**) [ إذن فكأنك تقول ليس هو بنفسه، بل هي نعمة يطبعها فينا ؟ ]*
 (ن) هذا ما يظهر لي أنه حق


*(**ك**)  [ إذن، فكان يجب أن الله يدعو الإنسان أنه خُلق على " صورة النعمة "،  بدلاً من دعوته أنه خُلق على " صورة الله ". ولكن من حيث أنه ثَّبت في  النفس نسمة الحياة التي نفخها فيه وهي الروح القدس، فقد كُتب أنه خلقه على  صورة الله.*
*ولكن  بعد أن فَقَدَ الإنسان قداسته، فحينما أراد أن يسترجعه إلى الجمال الأول  القديم فعل ذلك ليس بشكل مختلف عن الشكل الذي خلقه به في الأول. فالمسيح،  في الحقيقة، نفخ على الرسل القديسين الروح القدس حينما قال لهم: " اقبلوا  الروح القدس ".*​*فإن  كانت هي نعمة كما يقولون إنها معطاة من الروح القدس ومنفصلة عن جوهر  الروح، فلماذا لم يقل الطوباوي موسى بوضوح وهو يصف كيف خلق الله الإنسان  نفساً حية: إن خالق الكون نفخ " نعمة " بواسطة " نسمة الحياة " التي هي  الروح القدس ؟*​*والمسيح لماذا لم يقل للرسل : أقبلوا النعمة بتوسط الروح القدس ؟*​*والآن،  فالأول ( أي موسى ) قال: " نفخ نسمة الحياة ". فطبيعة اللاهوت هي حياة  حقيقية، فما دامت هي تُحيينا حقاً، فنحن بها نتحرك ونوجد؛ أما الثاني ( أي  المخلّص ) فيقول فيما بعد: " اقبلوا الروح القدس "، فإن نفس هذا الروح هو  الذي يسكن بالحق ويدخل في نفوس المؤمنين، وبه وفيه يُغيرهم إلى الشكل  الأول، أي فيه وعلى مثاله هو يجددنا بهذا الشكل إلى أصل الصورة لنعرف شخص  الآب والابن.*​*ولأن  الشبه الكامل والطبيعي للابن هو الروح، فنحن إذ نتغير إلى شكل ذاك بواسطة  التقديس، فإننا نُصاغ على مثال الشكل نفسه الذي لله. وهذا ما تُعلَّمه لنا  كلمات الرسول: " يا أولادي الذين أتمخض بكم إلى أن يتصور المسيح فيكم " (  غلاطية 4: 19 )*​*إذن  فقد تصور المسيح فيهم بالروح، وهو الذي بنفسه يسترجعنا إلى الله. ثم إذ  نكون قد تصورنا بحسب المسيح، فإن المسيح يكون منقوشاً ومطبوعاً فينا  بالروح، كمثل من هو مماثل طبيعياً للروح، فالروح هو الله، وهو الذي يجعلنا  مماثلين لله، ليس بواسطة نعمة وسيطة ( كما يقول منكرو لاهوت الروح القدس  الحال في النفس )؛ بل هو يعطي نفسه ( بنفسه ) للأبرار في شركة الطبيعة  الإلهية ]*​(ن) ليس عندي ما أردَّ به على ما قيل .


*(**ك**)  [ لقد دُعينا لنكون، وها نحن بالفعل صائرون، هياكل لله ومؤلَّهين. لماذا  إذن يتساءل المعارضون ويقولون إننا نشترك في نعمة غامضة ومجردة من الجوهر ؟  والأمر ليس هكذا.*
*لأننا  نحن هياكل للروح الذي يوجد ويمكث فينا، وبسببه فنحن بالسوية دُعينا  مؤلَّهين، من حيث أننا باتحادنا به، فنحن دخلنا في شركة مع اللاهوت ومع  الطبيعة فائقة الوصف، وإن كان الروح الذي يؤلهنا **θεοποιοûν** بنفسه هو حقاً غريب ومنفصل من جهة لاهوت الطبيعة الإلهية، فإننا نكون قد خزينا رجائنا.*​*فكيف  يتسنى لنا والحال هكذا إذن أن نصير مؤلَّهين وهياكل لله، بحسب الكتاب  المقدس، بالروح الذي فينا ؟ لأن ما تجرَّد من كونه الله كيف ينقل هذه  الخاصية ( التألَّيه وهيكل الروح القدس ) للآخرين ؟ ولكننا نحن بحق هياكل  ومؤلَّهين. والروح الإلهي ليس إذن من جوهر مختلف عن جوهر الله **έτερούσιον πρός θέον** ]*​Dialogue VII sur la Trinité, P.G. 75, B-1088 B-1089 D​ ( ممكن الرجوع لكتاب دراسات في آباء الكنيسة ص 523 – 524 )

وطبعاً  كلمة مؤلهين لا يُقصد بها أننا نصير آلهه، بل نتغير لصورة الرب يسوع لنكون  له مشابهين في القداسة والحق بصورة نسسبية اي ندخل في النهاية للاتحاد  بالله وهذا يتم عملياً بطبع صورته فينا واتحادنا به في سر الإفخارستيا [  لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه ليكون هو بكراً  بين إخوة كثيرين ] (رومية 8: 29)، [ ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه  مكشوف كما في مرآة، نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب  الروح (القدس) ] (2كورنثوس 3: 18)...

 فالله يا أخي الغالي لا يسكن في الأتقياء والقديسين، ولا وفي كل من يُرشم بالميرون ويقبل الروح القدس بطريقة مجازية أو بمجرد نعمة كما في العهد القديم، لأنه لا يقدسنا مجازاً، ولا يعطينا شركة شكلية أو كمجرد تأمل وخيال فكري،  لأن كل ما كتب في الإنجيل ليس مجرد كلمات بلا روح وحياة، أو هي فلسفة  لإنشاء دين جديد ليشبع عقول البشر، بل هي *على مستوى الخبرة وتذوق النعمة  بالفعل والحق في سرّ خلاص الله في أعماق كياننا الإنساني*، والقديس كيرلس  الكبير أوضح أن الثالوث القدوس كله يعمل معاً على تقديس المؤمن المسيحي إذ  يقول:
[ إنه الروح الذي يوحدنا ويجعلنا متوافقين مع الله، ونواله يجعلنا شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية، ويجعلنا ننال الابن، وبالابن ننال الآب ]
Sur saint Jean, XVIII, 18, P.G 74, 545​ 
[ الروح  هو الصورة الحقيقية لجوهر الابن الوحيد، وبحسب قول القديس بولس: " الذين  سبق فعرفهم ، فهؤلاء عيَّنهم أيضاً ليكونوا متشابهين في صورة ابنه "؛ هؤلاء  هم النفوس التي يسكن فيها الروح، والروح يجعلهم مشابهين لصورة الآب، أي  الابن. وهكذا بتوسط الابن أُعيدوا إلى الآب الذي الابن مولود منه ، وذلك  بواسطة الروح ] 
Sur saint Jean, XVIII, 18, P.G 74, 541​ 
فالله الثالوث  القدوس، يعمل من أجل خلاصنا، والآب والابن يصنعان فينا مسكناً، والروح  القدس هو الذي يحقق ويعلن حضور الآب والابن فينا:
[ الروح القدس يعمل فينا بنفسه، إذ يقدسنا حقاً ويوحدنا بنفسه، وباتصاله واتحاده بنا يجعلنا شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية ]
Tresor,34, P.G. 75, 598​ الروح القدس يسكن بنفسه وبشخصه أي بأقنومه في النفس، ويعمل فيها مباشرة بجوهره وليس من خلال وسيط أو قوة ένέργεια  ( إنيرجيا )، إنه يعمل بحضوره الشخصي البسيط أي بذاته، وحضوره هذا يكفي  لتجديد النفس، وبعمله في النفس يطهر الجسد أيضاً ويقول القديس كيرلس  الكبير :
[ بسبب أن نفسنا يجب أن تغتني بحضور الله، فلا يكفي أن يكون الذي نناله " روحاً " غريباً عن اللاهوت ومختلفاً عنه جوهرياً، إنه يجب أن يكون هو روحه الخاص ] 
Dialogue VII sur la trinite, P.G 75, 1093 A​ 
[ وهذه القوة المقدَّسة δύναμην άγιαστικήν التي تنبثق طبيعياً من الآب، والتي تكمَّل الناقصين، نحن نسميها " الروح القدس ". ومن نافلة القول، أن نتخيل أن الخالق لابد أن يقدَّس عن طريق وسيط، ذلك لأن محبة الله للبشر لا تستنكف عن أن تنحني إلى أصغر نفس وأن تقدس بالروح القدس كل ما هو من عمله... وإن كان الروح القدس لا يعمل فينا بنفسه ούκ αύτουργει وإن لم يكن هو بالطبيعة ما ندركه، وإن لم يكن ما نناله هو نفسه النعمة التي يرسلها لنا، فواضح أن نعمة الروح القدس تُرسَل لنا بواسطة شيء مخلوق، وهذا ليس حقاً .
لأنه إن كان بموسى أو بالملائكة كان الناموس، ولكن بمخلصنا  كانت النعمة والحق. لذلك فالروح القدس بنفسه، يعمل فينا، وهو يقدسنا  بالحقيقة، ويوحدنا به بالاتصال به، ويجعلنا شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية ] 
Tresore, ass. 33, P.G. 75, 579 A-C​ 

ويقول في منتهى الوضوح :
[ نحن نصير شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية . ولهذا فنحن – كما يقال – مولودون من الله وقد دُعينا " مؤلَّهين ". وليس فقط بالنعمة ού χάριτι μόνον أننا ارتقينا إلى هذه النعمة الفائقة للطبيعة، فنحن نقتني الله ساكناً وماكثاً فينا .. نحن هياكل الله، وذلك بحسب ما قال القديس بولس، وذلك لأن المسيح يسكن فينا ] 
Sur saint Jean, I, 13, P.G. 73, 157 B​ ويقول أيضاً :
[ لقد  كان في الآباء استنارة غنية جداً بالروح القدس، جعلتهم قادرين على التنبؤ  بالمستقبل ومعرفة المخفيات. ولكن في المؤمنين بالمسيح ليس فقط توجد  الاستنارة بالروح القدس، بل هو الروح القدس بذاته – الذي نحن لا نخاف من أن نؤكد على أنه يسكن ويمكث فينا . ] 
Sur saint Jean, VII, 39, P.G. 73,737, A-B​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2012)

> أخي الحبيب سمعان في بعض اللبس في كلماتك ولم يُراعى فيها الدقة


*هل قرأت رأس الموضوع*
*ما معنى عبارة " شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية *
* لمثلث الرحمات البابا شنودة الثالث*
*لست أنا صاحب الموضوع بل مجرد ناقل له*​


----------



## aymonded (4 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هل قرأت رأس الموضوع*
> *ما معنى عبارة " شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية *
> * لمثلث الرحمات البابا شنودة الثالث*
> *لست أنا صاحب الموضوع بل مجرد ناقل له*​



مافيش أي مشكلة يا غالي أنا فقط حبيت أوضح اللبس الحاصل للموضوع، وانا عموماً كتبت عقيدة الكنيسة وإيمانها في سكنى الروح القدس بأقنومه وبشخصه حسب كتابات الآباء والمجامع المقدسة، لأن الكلام يعتبر غير دقيق وفيه بعض اللبس ما بين الاتحاد الجوهري الطبيعي في الله وبين الاتحاد من جهة شركتنا مع المسيح بسبب التجسد، أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير؛ ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة معك
​


----------

